# 2008 Mitsubishi Evo X



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

the evo rs is the entry model for evo they tested on edmund

didnt some post above stated evo 9 MR edition runs like 4.5 seconds? mr has a larger gear ratio, stiffer suspension, and 6 gears

not trying to bash 335 but i just dont think i will spend $$ on something like that, but if comparing to an E92 M3, then the EVO will be out competed .


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

e60lover said:


> It still will never beat any bimmer in my book....:dunno: and I'm not talking about 0-60 times.


It will certainly handle better than the current 3er by far. Seems like BMW is raising pigs, not designing cars these days.


----------



## Sparkling335i (Jul 27, 2007)

Have an EVO IX MR sitting in the garage now, for the time being, until my '08 335i coupe gets delivered. I can honestly say that the EVO MR is an enjoyable car for daily driving, but from my 335i test drive, it seemed to have the best of both worlds (speed + luxury).


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

JumpMan495 said:


> the evo rs is the entry model for evo they tested on edmund
> 
> didnt some post above stated evo 9 MR edition runs like 4.5 seconds? mr has a larger gear ratio, stiffer suspension, and 6 gears
> 
> not trying to bash 335 but i just dont think i will spend $$ on something like that, but if comparing to an E92 M3, then the EVO will be out competed .


I'm confused... an E92 M3 is 60-70K, a 335i is 42K... and a Lancer is 36K. If we're talking money here, comparing 70K to 35K is a little bit of a jump.

When talking tenths of a second (literally under a half second), we aren't talking much of a margin; it's negligible. Now, comparing a couple second gap would be a bit different. What works on paper may not in reality.

The MR doesn't have ANY power anything, not even a radio. For a DD, that would SUCK:dunno::thumbdwn::thumbdwn::thumbdwn: I'll keep my couple hundred pounds, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

335i said:


> I'm confused... an E92 M3 is 60-70K, a 335i is 42K... and a Lancer is 36K. If we're talking money here, comparing 70K to 35K is a little bit of a jump.
> 
> When talking tenths of a second (literally under a half second), we aren't talking much of a margin; it's negligible. Now, comparing a couple second gap would be a bit different. What works on paper may not in reality.
> 
> The MR doesn't have ANY power anything, not even a radio. For a DD, that would SUCK:dunno::thumbdwn::thumbdwn::thumbdwn: I'll keep my couple hundred pounds, thanks :thumbup:


And one can easily get a 335i via ED for 36k so if the price jump is just 1-2k it's not a big deal. Factor in maintenance and is the Evo really worth it?

At 25-26k I think a WRX is a steal. At 32k I wonder why I shouldn't move to a 335i over an Sti.


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

but the evo 9 mr still smokes a 335i regardless, and its a lot cheaper in price tag. dont forget about the awd system that give them advantage on the starting line. they even give my 505hp z06 a little pull at the starting line, dont you think its awd can take that merely 300hp 335 easily? and now they are making an evo 10 thats even faster, the 335 will not stand a chance, AT ALL!

my point here is to speak out for the consumers who works hard for their $$, WE WANT THE BEST BANG FOR THE BUCK, period.



335i said:


> I'm confused... an E92 M3 is 60-70K, a 335i is 42K... and a Lancer is 36K. If we're talking money here, comparing 70K to 35K is a little bit of a jump.
> 
> When talking tenths of a second (literally under a half second), we aren't talking much of a margin; it's negligible. Now, comparing a couple second gap would be a bit different. What works on paper may not in reality.
> 
> The MR doesn't have ANY power anything, not even a radio. For a DD, that would SUCK:dunno::thumbdwn::thumbdwn::thumbdwn: I'll keep my couple hundred pounds, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

But if you want performance above all else, in the bang-for-buck equation, then you have to stick to Corvettes. Oh, wait, you did...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

If you want an EVO, you really should buy an STI - sure it's maybe not quite as sharp when you're going at 10/10ths, but it'll be bulletproof, and Subaru dealers are quite decent.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

JumpMan495 said:


> but the evo 9 mr still smokes a 335i regardless, and its a lot cheaper in price tag.


It's not a lot cheaper. The freaking MR is a 35k car. You can buy a 335i with ZSP via ED for: 36,100 (pricing includes $500 BMWCCA, 1000 dealer profit and 775 delivery).

Say you can get an MR at invoice, that's still 33,100. A 3k difference in price isn't _that_ big of a gulf.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

YEah, I think that's why the EVO doesn't sell, cause how many people have $33-35k to blow on a car like that? And how many of those want a Boeing-caliber rear wing on their car? 

I mean, I love the EVO, would love to have one, but it costs more than I paid for my 1 year old 330i.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

You forget that we're magazine racing here - 2 tenths of a second and you'll be SMOKED. :rofl: That and the 335i has "MERELY" 300 hp, while the evo has a hearty 286... whoops :dunno:

we're talking about negligible details. 

There are other things that come to mind when "bang for the buck" is considered. A radio is probably something I couldn't live without. You also have things like bluetooth, and leather that make the ride more enjoyable on long trips. Not to mention a little refinement. There is much more to be had than a few tenths of a second at a stop light.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

Dawg90 said:


> YEah, I think that's why the EVO doesn't sell, cause how many people have $33-35k to blow on a car like that? *And how many of those want a Boeing-caliber rear wing on their car? *
> 
> I mean, I love the EVO, would love to have one, but it costs more than I paid for my 1 year old 330i.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

And they actually PAY for it!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Note: There are many 2006's left on dealer lots...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Doesn't the clutch wear out after 10k miles and the tires after 8k miles? And you have to get it serviced every 4500mi. Um, not a cheap car to maintain I suppose.


----------



## Sparkling335i (Jul 27, 2007)

335i said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> And they actually PAY for it!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Note: There are many 2006's left on dealer lots...


I wouldn't have my EVO IX MR any other way, gotta have the Boeing-caliber wing


----------



## Sparkling335i (Jul 27, 2007)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Doesn't the clutch wear out after 10k miles and the tires after 8k miles? And you have to get it serviced every 4500mi. Um, not a cheap car to maintain I suppose.


Depends on how you drive it. I'm going 25,000+ miles strong with just oil/filter changes. This is with me boosting @ 23psi on the highway every morning to work


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

haha why will i be smoke

i dun have an evo, but if u want we drive around together with my Z06, thats will show u the definition of 
"raw power"

btw, the 286hp on the evo are just the book print, in japananese law, thats the maximum hp a manufacturer can make, but on the dyno, its a little bit above 300hp

for your info



335i said:


> You forget that we're magazine racing here - 2 tenths of a second and you'll be SMOKED. :rofl: That and the 335i has "MERELY" 300 hp, while the evo has a hearty 286... whoops :dunno:
> 
> we're talking about negligible details.
> 
> There are other things that come to mind when "bang for the buck" is considered. A radio is probably something I couldn't live without. You also have things like bluetooth, and leather that make the ride more enjoyable on long trips. Not to mention a little refinement. There is much more to be had than a few tenths of a second at a stop light.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sparkling335i said:


> Depends on how you drive it. I'm going 25,000+ miles strong with just oil/filter changes. This is with me boosting @ 23psi on the highway every morning to work


You're not cornering enough then . Summer soft rubber should be gone at 20k miles if you're driving it properly. I mean, you would _only_ drive an Evo aggressively, right?



> btw, the 286hp on the evo are just the book print, in japananese law, thats the maximum hp a manufacturer can make, but on the dyno, its a little bit above 300hp
> 
> for your info


Nonsense. Why do Nissan, Toyota and Honda have 300+hp cars?


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

335i said:


> You forget that we're magazine racing here - 2 tenths of a second and you'll be SMOKED. :rofl: That and the 335i has "MERELY" 300 hp, while the evo has a hearty 286... whoops :dunno:
> 
> we're talking about negligible details.


Errr... The Evo is QUOTED at 286. It's got much more HP than that. Japanese manufacturers have an ancient gentlman's agreement not to go above about 280 HP, so they just quote low figures.



> There are other things that come to mind when "bang for the buck" is considered. A radio is probably something I couldn't live without. You also have things like bluetooth, and leather that make the ride more enjoyable on long trips. Not to mention a little refinement. There is much more to be had than a few tenths of a second at a stop light.


Like road feel in a turn. 335i = in relative terms painfully disappointing; EVO = probably one of the best handling cars in the world with razor sharp feedback (if the X is anything like the IX).

The point is, they're totally different cars.

The Evo is a very fast, sharp handing rocket built on cheap ass Mitsubishi platform, but tons of fun.

The 335i is a refined but numb glide rocket that is hyper fast but might as well otherwise be a Lexus...


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

do some research b4 u decide to say something, better off that way



AzNMpower32 said:


> Nonsense. Why do Nissan, Toyota and Honda have 300+hp cars?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

kurichan said:


> Errr... The Evo is QUOTED at 286. It's got much more HP than that. Japanese manufacturers have an ancient gentlman's agreement not to go above about 280 HP, so they just quote low figures.


They dropped that a few years ago though. EVO may be underrated, but not for that reason anymore.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

JumpMan495 said:


> do some research b4 u decide to say something, better off that way





> Originally Posted by JumpMan495
> i donno about the gas mileage thing, show some proof that 335 has better mpg. (i doubt)


Well if the pot isn't calling the kettle black...

The 335i is underrated MORE than the Evo... the 335i is putting 270 on the ground... the EVO is around 250-255.

It's absurd to think that someone will be "smoked" because of a difference in a couple of tenths of second in 0-60 times.


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

dude

i donno whether u have too much time or not, but im bored, this is the last time i will respond to this

evo is putting over 300hp at the dyno, go to the evo forums and have all the stats and sheets there

imo 335 is not something that very unique or impressive in performance, its NOT develope by the bmw motorsports aka the M division, you are not going to experience any of the Motorsports divisions technologies such as suspension, engine, gears.

335 IS NO ///M, PERIOD!


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

JumpMan495 said:


> dude
> 
> i donno whether u have too much time or not, but im bored, this is the last time i will respond to this
> 
> ...


I'm with ya JumpMan, but just to add some additional info. The M division of Mitsubishi is Ralliart and they have an FQ-360 and FQ-400 version of the Evo 9. They reach 60 mph in 3.9 and 3.5 seconds respectively, and I guess that is faster than the new V8 M3.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Evo X at Nurburgring - video

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/MultimediaLanding


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

JumpMan495 said:


> dude
> 
> i donno whether u have too much time or not, but im bored, this is the last time i will respond to this
> 
> ...


You mean on forums like this?

http://www.norcalevo.net/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=2&topic=16532

http://www.importtuner.com/tech/powerpages/0701_impp_mitsubishi_lancer_evolution_mr

http://wikicars.org/en/Mitsubishi_L...Generation:_.28Evo_IX:2006.E2.80.93Present.29

This site may prove useful in general

www.wikicars.com

The Evo IX MR doesn't come with 300hp on the ground stock. There's no doubt that it isn't hard to bring it up to or over 300 hp, though, which is the same for almost ANY turbo car.

I did some pretty extensive research on this car, as well as others, before I made my purchase. I wound up leaving it alone after the dealer balked at my offer on one, then sold it for less on eBay (the salesman called me to let me know it was there). Never hurts to do a bit of independent research before buying something for the long term.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Evo X GSR Test Data

Price: $30,000

0-60mph: 5.0 s
¼-mile: 13.8 s @ 102 mph

Skidpad: 0.97 g (minimal understeer)
70-0mph: 159 ft

“The way the Evo X goes around corners is nothing short of incredible.”

Source: Nov 2007 Car&Driver, Road&Track, Motor Trend


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

MCSL said:


> Evo X GSR Test Data
> 
> Price: $30,000
> 
> ...


Almost 1 G?! Holy crap, thats amazing. :yikes:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Almost 1 G?! Holy crap, thats amazing. :yikes:


:thumbup: Finally, someone who can pick out the one spec that makes this car what it is.

You silly Americans only care about 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. IT'S AN AWD RALLY INSPIRED 4-DOOR SEDAN, NOT A FORD MUSTANG! It's a drivers car, not a drag racer. And the comments about clutches going out is because of this stupid mentality of typical American buyers that feels the need to drag race their car. The clutch in an AWD car, like the Evo, is tuned for down shifting hard into corners so you don't lock up all 4 wheels and go flying off the corner. It is NOT tuned for 7,000 RPM side step of the clutch pedal 4 wheel burners.  Once Americans learn what cars are designed for and use them for that purpose, most of this ignorant bench racing crap will come to an end.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Almost 1 G?! Holy crap, thats amazing. :yikes:


http://www.caranddriver.com/previews/14125/tested-2008-mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-gsr.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Evo X GSR Test Data

0-60mph: 5.2 s
¼-mile: 13.8 s @ 100.0 mph

60-0mph: 117 ft
80-0mph: 196 ft

Skidpad: 0.96 g 
Slalom: 67.2 mph

2.0-mile Road Course Lap Times
Evo X (new): 1:54.18
Evo IX (old): 1:55.20

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=6&article_id=6029


----------



## DeludedBuzz (Dec 23, 2004)

Is it really a driver's car? Sure it seems like its alphabet soup drive train system is going to make it handle incredibly well, but I'm wondering at that point what's making me fast? The car or the driver? Would a competent EVO X driver be able to step into an e30 m3 and drive it fast? How about an e30 m3 driver stepping into the EVO X? My money would be on the e30 driver.



Test_Engineer said:


> :thumbup: Finally, someone who can pick out the one spec that makes this car what it is.
> 
> You silly Americans only care about 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. IT'S AN AWD RALLY INSPIRED 4-DOOR SEDAN, NOT A FORD MUSTANG! It's a drivers car, not a drag racer. And the comments about clutches going out is because of this stupid mentality of typical American buyers that feels the need to drag race their car. The clutch in an AWD car, like the Evo, is tuned for down shifting hard into corners so you don't lock up all 4 wheels and go flying off the corner. It is NOT tuned for 7,000 RPM side step of the clutch pedal 4 wheel burners.  Once Americans learn what cars are designed for and use them for that purpose, most of this ignorant bench racing crap will come to an end.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

DeludedBuzz said:


> Is it really a driver's car? Sure it seems like its alphabet soup drive train system is going to make it handle incredibly well, but I'm wondering at that point what's making me fast? The car or the driver? Would a competent EVO X driver be able to step into an e30 m3 and drive it fast? How about an e30 m3 driver stepping into the EVO X? My money would be on the e30 driver.


My money will be on the Noble driver.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

DeludedBuzz said:


> Is it really a driver's car? Sure it seems like its alphabet soup drive train system is going to make it handle incredibly well, but I'm wondering at that point what's making me fast? The car or the driver? Would a competent EVO X driver be able to step into an e30 m3 and drive it fast? How about an e30 m3 driver stepping into the EVO X? My money would be on the e30 driver.


Two different cars(AWD vs. RWD), and two different driving styles. The alphabet soup of controls the Evo X has allows it to use the AWD system to it's full potential. It doesn't necessarily make you a better or worse driver, but rather the car just works better than a typical AWD car. AWD cars are known for their understeer, as well as their superb forward traction. The Evo X, simply uses the forward traction to overcome the understeer by it's alphabet soup of controls.

A RWD is much different. The front compliance of a RWD is MUCH softer than an AWD or FWD vehicle. This allows for better steering and control of the front end, while all the power is coming from the rear wheels and obviously promotes oversteer which also helps rotate the car.

Now the question of which driver would be faster in the other's car? Hard to say. The Evo is based on the limits of understeer, while the M3 is based on the limits of oversteer. For the average non-professional driver, understeer is much easier to understand. So the edge might go to the M3 driver. BUT, the Evo is set up to transfer power and mimic the dynamics of a RWD car. It's anyone's guess, mainly because they are two very different cars and need to be driven with two very different styles to be driven fast.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Evo X Road Test

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070928/FREE/309280001/1065

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070927/FREE/70927003/1065


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

DeludedBuzz said:


> Is it really a driver's car? Sure it seems like its alphabet soup drive train system is going to make it handle incredibly well, but I'm wondering at that point what's making me fast? The car or the driver? Would a competent EVO X driver be able to step into an e30 m3 and drive it fast? How about an e30 m3 driver stepping into the EVO X? My money would be on the e30 driver.


Among people who like the EVOs, the main complaint recently has been that the computer has gotten too efficient, and the car doesn't require much skill to go full out. The EVO X seems to be going even further in that direction, not even requiring opposite lock input from the driver.

I think there's no doubt the EVO X will require the least skill of any supercar-caliber performance car. Then again it'll be one of the cheapest, so maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Evo X Video

http://www.motortrend.com/av/roadtests/112_0709_2008_mitsubishi_evo_x_first_drive/

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/112_0711_2008_mitsubishi_lancer_evolution_x


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Evo X Video

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FirstDrives/articleId=122744


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

C&D link deleted, repost

we're considering an MR version :eeps:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> C&D link deleted, repost
> 
> we're considering an MR version :eeps:


http://www.caranddriver.com/previews/14125/tested-2008-mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-gsr.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Evo X Road Test

http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/mitsubishi/0710_2008_mitsubishi_lancer_evolution_x/index.html


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

A little lower on the trap speed but damn fine ET.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

HW said:


> what's going on with the treads. :eeps:


It's a typical photoshoot car for PR material. The Evo X in Europe has a different tire, so they put one tire on one side and the other on the other. That's all. :dunno:


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

Test_Engineer said:


> It's a typical photoshoot car for PR material. The Evo X in Europe has a different tire, so they put one tire on one side and the other on the other. That's all. :dunno:


How sure are you of that?


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Have you seen the Evo X download-video in Gran Turismo Prologue? Holy crap was that car handling well on a wet track! I can't believe how well it changed direction and held its line.

There are probably way too many electro-nannies for my taste but the package sure did work well.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

e36m34life said:


> How sure are you of that?


Some Destination will get a Dunlop Tyre.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Evo X MR Track Test

http://www.roadandtrack.com/assets/download/0908_cvr_streetsofwillow.pdf

http://www.roadandtrack.com/assets/download/0908_cvr_willowsprings.pdf

http://www.roadandtrack.com/assets/download/0908_cvr_oval.pdf

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=6939


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

any word on the Lancer Ralliart's release? seems like a nice compromise between boring Lancer and insane Evo...


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2008 Ultimate Street Car Challenge Champion - AMS Evo X

¼-mile Acceleration
AMS Evo X _ 11.40 s @ 118 mph
Nissan GT-R _ 11.50 s @ 120 mph

Streets of Willow Springs Lap Times
AMS Evo X _ 1:25.55
Nissan GT-R _ 1:27.37

Source: Dec '08 Sport Compact Car
http://www.amsperformance.com/


----------

